# Dropbox announces Sync API for Android and iOS



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The lives of devs eager to take advantage of storage in the cloud are about to get a whole lot easier thanks to Dropbox's new Sync API. The tool streamlines the process of integrating with the service, offloading most of the heavy lifting onto Dropbox itself. Now, that's not entirely new, since Dropbox has been open to other app makers for sometime. The big sell here are the actual syncing capabilities. Until now, apps have been able to tap into your online well of files, but syncing has always been a dev-implemented process built on top of the existing APIs.

Read More


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

This is awesome. I am an Android Developer.. What a great news. Thanks you for sharing


----------

